# Lowering Springs



## Guest (Sep 7, 2002)

Wandering if any one nows about the Goldline Series lowering springs that you can get a 2 in. drop front and back. 
If any one knows about these springs clue me in. 


Thanks Travis 99 Sentra


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I heard that if you can't afford Eibach, definately go with these if you're just looking for springs. I'll get more info. on them for you, let me search around and I can post. You can search while I am too...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

*where*

where can u get the goldlines.. cuz i'm really thinking bout it.. later


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

Goldlines are inexpensive springs, for a similar price get the Tein springs they come with a sag warranty and are awesome performing. I am a tein dealer and can get some of the best pricing out there. not to mention their coil overs are AWESOME.

Thanks
[email protected]


----------

